# thrush



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

Im getting ready to buy some thrush all weild chambered mufflers and i was wondering what size i should? just 2.5 diameter and 4 by 9.5 should be just right? thanks


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I bought spintechs for my 04 and the muffler place said that the stock pipe was 2-1/4 so they had to use a sliced piece to fit the gap FYI because I ordered 2-1/2


----------



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

ok thanks


----------

